# Wish me luck tonight friends!



## OliviaJx (Nov 3, 2010)

Ok, so I have IBS-D, diagnosed about 6 months ago.I've pretty much developed a horrible phobia of being afraid to leave the house due to my stomach acting up when I get excited about going out or anything! Tonight is my boyfriend's birthday and he wants to go out with friends.I know the ride there is only about 20 mins away from our house and it's an outside mall so there;s lots of bathrooms. THANK GOD!I'd love to be my old self again where none of these things were an issue. BUT it is what it is.My stomach is good atm and I dosed up on my Lorazepam so I should hopefully be mellow the whole night.BUT IM STILL REALLY NERVOUS!I love being on here and knowing there are other people like me.SO I HOPE ALL GOES WELL TONIGHT! Lol please wish me luck! This is my first outing alone with friends in like 4 months.


----------

